# Antaresia stimsoni mutation



## dottyback (Jan 15, 2010)

A friend of mine up in QLD just had a very unusual stimmy hatch! It has dark eyes so not quite convinced its an albino or is it? Whats peoples thoughts?:shock:


----------



## garycahill (Jan 15, 2010)

Very pale at least, will be interesting to see what happens over the next few sheds.
Thanks for showing us.


----------



## Costa (Jan 15, 2010)

yeah it looks like a completely different species almost. very interesting


----------



## Mayo (Jan 15, 2010)

I'd really like to see how that one turns out

Can we see more photo's


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Jan 15, 2010)

thats soo cool, yeah would love to see how it looks in a few months even


----------



## Brettix (Jan 15, 2010)

Hypo ?


----------



## Gecko :) (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow! very very nice! your mate would have to be stoked with that - well done!


----------



## yommy (Jan 15, 2010)

cracker there, keep everyone posted as it grows


----------



## levis04 (Jan 15, 2010)

That is a cracker! Keeper for sure!


----------



## pythonsrule888 (Jan 15, 2010)

looks almost like a lavender morph like the lavender retics over in the big U.S of A.

keep the pics coming mate!


----------



## dottyback (Jan 15, 2010)

will keep posted after it has its first slough. Had a few PM's not for sale..


----------



## Moonfox (Jan 15, 2010)

Woah, keeper much? 

Keep us posted - I'd love to see what s/he looks like after the first shed. ^_^


----------



## coree2009 (Jan 16, 2010)

OH WOW that look unreal good job mate hope to see some updates in the near future


----------



## Nagraj (Jan 16, 2010)

I wonder how many PM's Dottyback has received about this snake?

:lol:


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jan 16, 2010)

WOW!!! thats a keeper 4 sure, maybe hypo?


Will


----------



## the_brad (Jan 18, 2010)

Nagraj said:


> I wonder how many PM's Dottyback has received about this snake?
> 
> :lol:




he probly dont no! i dont think he reads them... i just ask him a simple question if his mate was selling the "normal looking hatchlings.....


----------



## whitewidow (Jan 18, 2010)

that is unreal mate keep the pics uu


----------



## eipper (Jan 19, 2010)

I would love to get pics of that snake..very nice

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Cheyne_Jones (Jan 19, 2010)

T+ albino maybe?


----------



## hardcorey007 (Jan 19, 2010)

Any chance of some more pics and pics of the parents?


----------



## JasonL (Jan 19, 2010)

Cheyne_Jones said:


> T+ albino maybe?



thats what I was thinking.... would love to see some more photo's, esp after it's slough


----------



## Cheyne_Jones (Jan 19, 2010)

Dottyback,

Do you have any info as to how many in the clutch? Are they the only three from the clutch?


----------



## junglepython2 (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow, can we get a better photo of its head?


----------



## dottyback (Jan 20, 2010)

Will organise some more photo's, after it/they have there first slough. The parents are just classic F3 Tennant creek stimmies.

There was 5 in the clutch and it was the first time this pair had bred.


----------



## ammers (Jan 20, 2010)

so there was 5 that looked like that in the clutch or 5 hatchies in the clutch?


----------



## Cheyne_Jones (Jan 20, 2010)

I'd say your mate has something special on his hands, guess that next season will be the clincher to see if they can do it again but my guess is this thing is a T+ albino.


----------



## pttom1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Awesome looking stimmi! well done


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Mar 4, 2010)

Dragging it back from the dead, but Dotty, have you been able to oraganise any updated pics of this fella?


----------



## blackcrystal22 (Mar 4, 2010)

Pretty much what other people are saying, the black eyes lead me to believe it's the T+ Albino or Hypomelanistic gene showing up there.


----------



## fabregasreptiles (Mar 4, 2010)

pics will be awesome


----------



## GTsteve (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow! Subscribing for pics!


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Mar 4, 2010)

Not sure if anyone else has seen a PLATINUM mac when they first hatch. But that is exactly how BYUP's PLATINUM'S looked when he bred them a few years in a row.

They had the same prominent pink look to the body with the blueish look around the eyes.

Could be a similar mutation to Platinums


----------



## yommy (Mar 4, 2010)

any updates with this animal, some pics would be good


----------



## kupper (Mar 4, 2010)

dottyback has been under the pump atm with new bub and work so ill let him know and see if he has time to get new photos


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Mar 15, 2010)

Hopefully Dotty can get some new pics, thanks kupper.


----------



## dottyback (Apr 4, 2010)

updated photo..


----------



## yommy (Apr 4, 2010)

simply stunning, what a stimmie


----------



## dottyback (Apr 4, 2010)

another pic..


----------



## azn4114 (Apr 4, 2010)

that's a wicked stimmie...:shock:


----------



## Slats (Apr 4, 2010)

What a bloody cracker!!!
I cant wait to see this in a few years


----------



## kupper (Apr 4, 2010)

Hypo stimmy?


----------



## Helikaon (Apr 4, 2010)

gorgeous


----------



## hardcorey007 (Apr 4, 2010)

Absolutely awesome.


----------



## levis04 (Apr 4, 2010)

Best stimmy i have seen! its unreal.


----------



## mrkos (Apr 4, 2010)

that is something real special


----------



## Origamislice (Apr 4, 2010)

breed it then sell hatchie to me


----------



## varanid_mike (Apr 4, 2010)

you just painted it pink..........


----------



## zulu (Apr 4, 2010)

*re Antaresia*

Thats an extraordinary one for sure,looking better all the time!


----------



## Jasspa (Apr 4, 2010)

:shock: wooooooow...

I kinda think they need a 'drooling smiley'


----------



## ravan (Apr 4, 2010)

wow! thats amazing!
do want!


----------



## ravan (Apr 4, 2010)

wow! thats amazing!
do want!


----------



## gecko-mad (Apr 4, 2010)

WOW now that's simply awesome!


----------



## bpb02 (Apr 4, 2010)

im a little jelous i think that would look far better in my possion


----------



## chondrogreen (Apr 4, 2010)

I'd pay good money for that.
Let me know when ya want to pass it on.


----------



## bpb02 (Apr 4, 2010)

haha start a auction


----------



## justbrad (Apr 4, 2010)

wow! nicest stimmie iv ever seen... where's the bidding starting at?


----------



## chondrogreen (Apr 4, 2010)

mazzaandbrad said:


> wow! nicest stimmie iv ever seen... where's the bidding starting at?


 
$500 from me to start


----------



## dottyback (Apr 4, 2010)

Its an amazing stimmy! Me mate has passed a few offers, one offer was a hatchy pair of albino olives..


----------



## shane14 (Apr 4, 2010)

By far thats like the only real stimmie i like haha! Looks like a super Hypo


----------



## Aslan (Apr 4, 2010)

chondrogreen said:


> $500 from me to start



...HAHAHAHAHA that wouldnt even be BALLPARK!


----------



## cactusaurus (Apr 9, 2010)

that stimmy is amazing! hold on 2 that 4 sure.


----------



## scrapcollecta (Apr 9, 2010)

Mate that snakes worth more than a pair of hatchy olives!!! I'd be sleeping with it in the bedroom and installing additional locks to the doors and throw in the latest burgler alarm system for good measure. 

It's looking like a new line with your name attached to it! "the dottyback caramel stimson"


----------



## sheldoncy23 (Apr 9, 2010)

i rekon your onto a hypo there! doesnt have much melanin so id go with hypo.
what do the parents look like??


----------



## WomaPythons (Apr 9, 2010)

wats a T+albino


----------



## thals (Apr 9, 2010)

What a stunner! I'm not even a big fan of stimmies but that little pink guy is awesome, please be sure to keep us updated with pics as he/she grows!


----------



## spilota_variegata (Apr 9, 2010)

You to any recent photos of the snake? I'd be VERY INTERESTED in seeing what it looks like now.


----------



## ihaveherps (Apr 10, 2010)

lol, old posts are the best.... some joker put in a bid of $500..... I would go in at 10x, and im not even in the game if the big guns chime in..... Though to be honest, i hope the owner holds onto it, and makes a pretty penny, just remember me when they are released to the general public first time round..... Im a big fan of the backyarder making a few bob..... Random and spontaneous mutations should be the dream of most keepers, a much higher aspiration than sliming in on the imported morphs like jags, home grown morphs are the way of the future, the ball is in our court, and the majority dont even realise we are in the drivers seat in the game...

Congrats again, and seriously, if its proven, dont forget me in the early releases.


----------



## daniel1234 (Apr 10, 2010)

Awsome lil snake.
Really liking stimmies at the moment and this aint helping much.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Apr 13, 2010)

lucistic? (can snakes be lucistic? I know crocs can...) It might explain the dark eyes...


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Apr 13, 2010)

I'd be interested in a tounge shot. Any chance you can try and get one Dotty?


----------



## smegalreptileboy (Apr 13, 2010)

that is awesome


----------



## beautifulpythons (Apr 13, 2010)

Updated pics?!


----------



## Cheyne_Jones (Apr 13, 2010)

Very intesting animal... Whatever the owner does they would be crazy to sell it, until he has proved out whatever it is. If it is genetic it may have a super form which would be very cool.


----------



## Camo (Apr 13, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> lucistic? (can snakes be lucistic? I know crocs can...) It might explain the dark eyes...


They sure can be Kristy. Leucistic ball pythons etc etc.


----------



## gunny (Apr 13, 2010)

Camo said:


> They sure can be Kristy. Leucistic ball pythons etc etc.


 
except luesistics lack all pigment and pattern. luesistics are pure white


----------



## Kenshin (May 21, 2010)

any updated pics of the little guy


----------



## driftoz (May 21, 2010)

yeah would love to see some more newer pics, especially if it has shed


----------



## JrFear (May 22, 2010)

Moreee piccs! hahaa


----------



## dottyback (Aug 9, 2010)

updated pics.


----------



## thals (Aug 9, 2010)

Looking absolutely amazing! Good stuff Dotty


----------



## jamesbecker (Aug 9, 2010)

very nice


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 9, 2010)

very nice mate


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh good thread revival!


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 9, 2010)

Awesome pics!


----------



## Megzz (Aug 9, 2010)

That is sooo cool!


----------



## gunny (Aug 9, 2010)

thats unreal got to be happy with that


----------



## blakehose (Aug 9, 2010)

That's an absolute ripper!


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 9, 2010)

So is this the only 'morph' stimsons python???

Are any other morphs known in Australia?


----------



## guzzo (Aug 9, 2010)

Cool


----------



## Mayo (Aug 9, 2010)

Very nice, that will be a nice morph to watch out for in the future


----------



## Cheyne_Jones (Aug 10, 2010)

Looks like it eats well at least! What a stunner though...


----------



## zuesowns (Aug 10, 2010)

wow that is awesome, so do we know what it is yet?


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Aug 10, 2010)

Thats unreal, colouring up very well.

I am dead keen to get my hands on some of those......


----------



## david63 (Aug 10, 2010)

Looks like a T+ albino to me, it's very similar in colouration to a Latta line T+ Childreni.

Should be very interesting to see the offspring once it's bred


----------



## fishead (Aug 10, 2010)

Yeah mate looks like a caramel to me. I breed T+ childreni from the Latta line and that little guy looks exactly the same to me. 
T+ is of course a recessive mutation and I'd guess that someone put a T+ childreni over a stimi a couple of generations back to produce hets and this one came from a sibling to sibling pairing of those animals??????
Very nice!


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 10, 2010)

Very interesting Fishead. I wonder if this indeed is what has happened?


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Aug 10, 2010)

Whoa Fishead they are awesome aswell!! Didn't even know these guys existed!


----------



## pythrulz (Aug 10, 2010)

interesting colour varients looks hypo to me


----------



## benjamind2010 (Aug 10, 2010)

That Stimson's python is most definitely a T+ specimen. No 2 ways about it. I've seen the same thing in Children's pythons.

Albino children's and stimson's would be something to behold. Or maybe even albino ant hill pythons


----------



## dottyback (Aug 10, 2010)

I was chatting with the owner/me mate of this Stimmy colour mutation and here is his thoughts...

(Note he is not a member of this or any other forum as he is not big on computers hence my relay)



> Yeah that stimmo is most likely a t+ albino. But that term is really ambigious, basically any animal with less melanin than what is 'normal' (and what is a 'normal' stimmo?!?) can be considered a t+ albino. So by saying that it is most definitely a t+ albino is correct but its about as meaningful as saying its 'hey thats a pale looking animal'. As for this animal being related to a the Latta line t+ albino's, well there's a lot more than one gene that can affect the production of melanin and I doubt it's the same one personally. In real life this little fella doesn't look much like a caramel children's of the same age. Caramels seem to look light brown with purple spots, when you see this guy he's basically white with pale orange/pink blotches (i reckon he looks darker in the most recent photos). I guess I'll be vindicated when someone crosses the two and ends up with one crazy looking snake! Not saying I've got plans to cross them, but someone is bound to in the future we all know that.
> 
> What I'm really excited about is the potential this snake brings to the hobby. I mean with all the different types of stimmo's around, think of what people could do by crossing them to snakes like this! Lets just hope I'm lucky enough to breed a few more and release them out into the hobby so people can try.


----------



## fishead (Aug 11, 2010)

Saying that any animal with less melanin can be considered T+ is way off the mark bro. As mentioned T+ is a recessive mutation that has been proved out over a few generations now.
Also the Latta line T+ originated in Mount Isa locality childreni. Someone who knows a lot more about their distribution than me told me that a lot of childreni in that area could be considered stimsons intergrades.


----------



## ihaveherps (Aug 11, 2010)

" Yeah that stimmo is most likely a t+ albino. But that term is really ambigious, basically any animal with less melanin than what is 'normal' (and what is a 'normal' stimmo?!?) can be considered a t+ albino. So by saying that it is most definitely a t+ albino is correct but its about as meaningful as saying its 'hey thats a pale looking animal'. "

Not really... T+ refers to a quite specific form of albinism, where the fault is located at the pigment cells themselves, rather than the more traditional albino ( such as darwins) lacking pre-cursor enzymes. T+ specimens in herp hobby terms, are generally easily identified, as the failure in the melanophores isnt normally a cessation of pigment production altogether, more a faulty version of darker pigment is produced.

Anyway, who knows what this animal is, or if it is even inheritable in a mode that is easily reproduced. It is very early to draw any conclusions, or to allude that it could be an intergrade or a hybrid. I have been keeping an eye on this thing for a while, and we really know sweet FA about it, lines or locale, so making assumptions is premature.... For all we know the parents may not have to be carriers of the genetics. Keepers all too often overlook the possibility of spontaneous mutations, which in this case, a single hatchling displaying the trait sounds a very likely scenario. Time will tell, first hurdle is to breed it, and work out the mode of inheritance, if there is one.

Dotty, I wish your mate good luck with this project, love my stimsons, and if he ever cracks them be sure to drop me a line.


----------



## Geared (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi everyone, I thought as the owner of this snake its probably best that I sign-up and explain a few of the comments Dottyback posted earlier on my behalf given the interest shown in this little stimmo. By the way, thanks everyone for your nice (really nice!) comments and input.

Here's an explanation of what I was talking about: Tyrosinase positive albinism (T+) is caused by the presence of tyrosinase but for some reason this enzyme is prevented from entering melanophores (pigment cells) or (in some definitions) tyrosinase can enter the cell but melanin production is inhibited at a later stage by faulty proteins/enzymes or various other reasons. Generally, some amount of melanin is still produced when tyrosinase 'leaks' through the cell membrane or when a pigment cell ruptures. In some cases, faulty pigment compounds may be produced with altered light absorbing properties as mentioned by ihaveherps. Notably, in one way or another this is also the same definition applied to hypomelanistic morphs.

So why does this even matter? The problem is there can be many different genetic causes of t+ albinism with potentially different modes of inheritance and depending on how they affect melanin production each could result in a different morph. For example, how much tyrosinase can 'leak' into the cell or the light absorbing properties of the faulty pigment will depend on exactly how melanin production is affected and bunch of environmental factors. So basically any morph that results in an animal with slightly less melanin than the 'norm' right through to something that closely resembles a 'classic' albino fits the description of t+ albinism so long as tyrosinase is present in the body. Therefore, the term 't+ albino' doesn't tell you what's causing albinism or its mode of inheritance, it just tells you that it's not caused by a complete lack of or defective tyrosinase. This is one of the major reasons why both the medical and scientific communities have abandoned the term and it's really only us herpers that are hanging on to it (actually, it's going out of fashion in overseas herp circles because each genotype that causes a reduced melanin morph generally has a separate name such as 'dilute, caramel, sunkissed' etc and isn't lumped into the t+ albinism category even though they fit). 

So what is this little guy? Well, we may never know the exact root cause of this potential morph unless someone decides to study it in detail, and it doesn't really matter so long as the health of the animal isn't affected. I don't feel that it's the same morph as the latta line childreni's just because they don't look very similar in real life at this age (I've seen both) and as I've discussed there are a lot of other possibilities.

I hope this clears up where I'm coming from and sorry to be so long-winded. If it does turn out to be a simple genetic trait I'll let someone name the morph, but until then its just a cool looking snake in my collection.

Cheers!


----------



## zuesowns (Aug 16, 2010)

well said.


----------



## sandswimmer (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, very well said Geared! From my understanding, what you have said is spot-on. It is nice for someone to reinforce their statements with actual scientific fact for a change.


----------



## Australis (Mar 25, 2011)

Any newer photos dotty?


----------



## dottyback (Mar 25, 2011)

I will email me mate to get some more photo's soon.


----------



## dottyback (Apr 6, 2011)

updated photo's from me mate!


----------



## Helikaon (Apr 6, 2011)

that is stunning i really hope it is heritable and your friend can get them out and about in the comng years.


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Apr 6, 2011)

wow


----------



## Darkhorse (Apr 6, 2011)

That is the most amazing stimmie... wow wow wow!!! Hope it can pass on this trait!


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Apr 6, 2011)

Caramel or T+ Stimmi? Very nice though!


----------



## Renenet (Apr 6, 2011)

Gorgeous snake. This question might have been answered somewhere in the thread already, but what locality is it from?


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Apr 6, 2011)

Holy crap...


----------



## snakes123 (Apr 6, 2011)

Holy stimson python 

Ben


----------



## Flaviruthless (Apr 6, 2011)

That snake is amazing...


----------



## Trouble (Apr 6, 2011)

:shock: !! Oh my goodness! That stimmie is gorgeous!! Very lucky guy to get that out of the clutch. I hope he can get more of them down the line.
I wonder what sort of genetics made it come out like that .... 
very nice, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nighthawk (Apr 6, 2011)

Soooooo breeding plans?


----------



## daniel408 (Apr 6, 2011)

how much???


----------



## zack13 (Apr 7, 2011)

So pretty.


----------



## cactus2u (Apr 7, 2011)

Thats wicked ... every herpers dream to have one like that come out of a clutch


----------



## Darkhorse (Apr 14, 2011)

So any updated pics? Am dying to know how that stimmie is coming along


----------



## chrisso81 (Apr 14, 2011)

Darkhorse said:


> So any updated pics? Am dying to know how that stimmie is coming along



What do you mean? The one from 8 days ago isn't recent enough for ya?

So, will this little stunner be going back over a parent anytime soon?


----------



## sookie (Apr 15, 2011)

Tripped out.it doesn't even resemble it's brothers and sisters.cool,too cool.and to try and buy it is just an insult to your mate........keeper for sure,never part.


----------



## Darkhorse (Apr 15, 2011)

chrisso81 said:


> What do you mean? The one from 8 days ago isn't recent enough for ya?
> 
> So, will this little stunner be going back over a parent anytime soon?



Hahaha.... just want to see more pics!


----------



## Chicken (Apr 15, 2011)

Aww guys its really quite easy just inject bleach into the egg


----------



## Darkhorse (Apr 15, 2011)

Reptilerookie321 said:


> Aww guys its really quite easy just inject bleach into the egg


Ah ok... so that's the trick to get albs...thanks very much for that reptilerookie... feel so stupid thinking that it was some gene thing all this time


----------



## Chicken (Apr 15, 2011)

no problems! Happy to help


----------



## richoman_3 (Apr 16, 2011)

is it leucistic ?

bloody amazing snake !


----------



## Renenet (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm reviving an old thread here, but any updates on this snake? 

Thanks,
Renenet


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 2, 2012)

nice one


----------



## hrafna (Jan 2, 2012)

would love to see update pics, also find out if any were hatched this season?


----------



## dottyback (Jan 4, 2012)

Some hatchy Antaresia's from this season...


----------



## Trench (Jan 4, 2012)

are those all from the same clutch?
how old is the first one now? has he/she breed yet?
also I think it is a hypo as it looks like the hypo bluies


----------



## slide (Jan 4, 2012)

dottyback said:


> Some hatchy Antaresia's from this season...


Very nice Dotty great shot and awesome range of flavours you have there... is that another one in there?


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 4, 2012)

Light one for sale?


----------



## dottyback (Jan 4, 2012)

My mate has told me strictly not for sale but thanks for asking and the PM's..


----------



## Nighthawk (Jan 4, 2012)

Good on him. I'd go 'cold, dead hands' policy myself on that one, at least for a while


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 4, 2012)

dottyback said:


> My mate has told me strictly not for sale but thanks for asking and the PM's..



lol , guessed that , cool looking snake


----------



## Justdragons (Feb 14, 2012)

So i have to wait another year or two for one of those? naww.!


----------



## david63 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey Dotty - what was the ratio of light coloured to normals?


----------



## dottyback (Feb 14, 2012)

so far 1 to 7.


----------



## metalboy (Mar 12, 2012)

thatsw nice!!!!


----------



## Becceles (Mar 12, 2012)

I am so in want of one of these!


----------



## Skelhorn (Mar 13, 2012)

dottyback said:


> Some hatchy Antaresia's from this season...



Wholy Crap, I love the Orange one (second from the right)! looks insane

I would be estatic if mine were lucky enough to have one...but I doubt it


----------



## raycam01_au (Mar 13, 2012)

drooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooools
thats all i have to say going now to wipe keyboard n scooop jaw off the ground


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 13, 2012)

lol , I Know I want them all haha


----------



## Manda1032 (Mar 13, 2012)

very nice

Please put my details on the list for purchase of one of the offspring in the future. I'll sell a limb or two for one of those!


----------



## Albino93 (Sep 28, 2012)

Bump, just found this thread 
That is one good looking stimmi, any updated pics?


----------



## Sammi (Jun 18, 2013)

Any recent updates on these snakes dottyback?


----------

